# Jay Cutler gets caught with porn



## Livebig14 (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey guys found this video on youtube its pretty funny.  Jay is doing a tour of his house and when he turns the tv porn starts playing.  short clip watch it for a good laugh






YouTube Video


----------



## min0 lee (Aug 30, 2011)

On a side note I would cut SFW throat for a system like that.


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 30, 2011)

min0 lee said:


> On a side note I would cut SFW throat for a system like that.


lol so would I.  His system costs more than my car


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)

Let a brother live, ya know?


----------



## Little Wing (Aug 30, 2011)

just goes to prove






YouTube Video


----------



## darr0732 (Aug 30, 2011)

Sweet......Nice system.


----------



## twotuff (Aug 30, 2011)

funny


----------



## Killermonkey (Aug 30, 2011)




----------



## jackedntan (Aug 30, 2011)

Thats awesome! lmao


----------



## CG (Aug 30, 2011)

Hahhaha awesome

Sent from my SPH-M900 using Tapatalk


----------



## tballz (Aug 30, 2011)

lmao!!!


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Aug 30, 2011)

Hahahaha!  Great post.


----------



## GMO (Aug 31, 2011)

Good stuff....I'm surprised it wasn't gay porn.


----------



## carmineb (Aug 31, 2011)

well if he is watching porn, at least it means hes got a sex drive and his testosterone is up there.  lol


----------



## rjd (Aug 31, 2011)

This happens to every guy at some point in thier life lol


----------



## jewmastaflex (Aug 31, 2011)

i am surprised he agreed to keep that clip in the movie. very funny!


----------



## tommygunz (Aug 31, 2011)

Killermonkey said:


> Let a brother live, ya know?



Absolutely


----------



## big60235 (Aug 31, 2011)

If he would have left it one for a bit longer I could have finished!!!!!


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Aug 31, 2011)

Lol thats funny


----------



## VonEric (Aug 31, 2011)

Thata fucking funny... Hmmmmm maybe hes got alot of testosterone in his body


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Aug 31, 2011)

VonEric said:


> Thata fucking funny... Hmmmmm maybe hes got alot of testosterone in his body



Lol yeah just maybe


----------



## Retlaw (Aug 31, 2011)

GMO said:


> Good stuff....I'm surprised it wasn't gay porn.


 

Ditto !


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 31, 2011)

Lmfao, I love his reaction.


----------



## Arnold (Aug 31, 2011)

Jay is a cool guy.


----------



## ItsMrGreen (Aug 31, 2011)

Prince said:


> Jay is a cool guy.



I agree I met him at a competition once.


----------



## J.thom (Aug 31, 2011)

ha ha that's awesome


----------



## Livebig14 (Aug 31, 2011)

Yeah hes really good to his fans.  Most pros charge for pictures with them Jay does them for free


----------



## Call of Ktulu (Aug 31, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> Yeah hes really good to his fans. Most pros charge for pictures with them Jay does them for free


 
Nobody famous should charge for pictures. That's just imo. My friend met him before and said he was a nice guy.


----------



## Jerhendr2203 (Sep 1, 2011)

Met Jay at the Arnold this year, cool guy!  I like how he continues to watch instead of trying to hide it by turning the TV off


----------



## big60235 (Sep 1, 2011)

hunter121 said:


> just goes to prove



Just goes to prove........ WHAT????

Quad dam it, now I'm so confused. Somebody please tell me what this proves? It will keep me up at night while I try to figure out the answer!!!!!


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 1, 2011)

With the amount of test hes running he probably has to watch porn or fuck his wife at least 10 times a day or he will go insane


----------



## big60235 (Sep 1, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> With the amount of test hes running he probably has to watch porn or fuck his wife at least 10 times a day or he will go insane



It only gets worse..... Jay is not natural???? I thought it was nitro tech, cell tech, No vapor, and Hydroxycut that made him so big and ripped. Maybe you meant test booster, okay that makes me feel better!!!


----------



## davethewave (Sep 5, 2011)

hahaha


----------



## Livebig14 (Sep 5, 2011)

big60235 said:


> It only gets worse..... Jay is not natural???? I thought it was nitro tech, cell tech, No vapor, and Hydroxycut that made him so big and ripped. Maybe you meant test booster, okay that makes me feel better!!!


Yes test booster  lol


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 5, 2011)

lol


----------



## damonstertraps (Sep 5, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> With the amount of test hes running he probably has to watch porn or fuck his wife at least 10 times a day or he will go insane



idk man I know lots of guys who cant fuck on high doses of test. Anything over a gram of test and I loose all my sex drive. 200mg-400mg week Im ok. Anadrol is another story and my girl loves me when Im on it


----------



## Arnold (Sep 5, 2011)

*IronMagLabs Ultra Male Rx*


----------



## dsmith (Sep 5, 2011)

lol , "what the hell is going on here"


----------



## ecot3c inside (Sep 5, 2011)

lol pretty sure the guys were fucking with him, but even if he was watching it AWESOME, because I would defiantly watch some smooshing on that big ass system.


----------



## Nightowl (Sep 5, 2011)

Well, well, well

oh yeah, blame it on the invisible one.

We love ya Jay!

Too sweet


----------



## Woodrow1 (Sep 5, 2011)

lmao


what the hells going on in here?


----------



## phoenixrizzin (Sep 6, 2011)

Lol


----------



## BigBird (Sep 6, 2011)

Livebig14 said:


> With the amount of test hes running he probably has to watch porn or fuck his wife at least 10 times a day or he will go insane


 
Jesus Christ I wish my wife would let me bone her 10x a day.  And it still wouldn't be enough!


----------



## jackedntan (Sep 7, 2011)

Jay = my hero


----------



## flcrkr (Sep 7, 2011)

lmao


----------



## Retlaw (Sep 7, 2011)

Nightowl said:


> Well, well, well
> 
> oh yeah, blame it on the invisible one.
> 
> ...


 

Ha... Whenever Im @ Princes house, he also got the porn in the Dvd.


----------



## TrojanMan60563 (Sep 8, 2011)

Met him quite a few times...nicest guy in the sport that I know of. He'll answer any responable question you have about diet/training.


----------

